# Cutting Rear Speaker Holes



## cyberx2k (Jul 3, 2005)

Got new speakers all around a little while ago, and I want to cut a hole for each of the 2 in the back so the sound flows better. They came with grilles but they aren't being used, plus it would look cool :thumbup: 

My question is...what is the rear panel made of (97 Sentra)? Is it just carpet or will I need to cut through wood or plastic? Thanks.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Its like compacted saw dust stuff. should be a breaze to cut through. Are you planning to take it out before cutting?


----------



## cyberx2k (Jul 3, 2005)

Ohhh yes, lol. Not gonna risk puncturing the speaker. Now that would suck.

The panel has light colored ciruclar marks exactly where the speakers are, so going to use that as a guide along with the grille to make it perfect (cut in about 1/2 - 1 inch).


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

it really is a breeze. Good idea to take it out. Have fun getting off all the dumb plastic clips. I donno about anyone else, but i had a hard time getting all of them out. While you have it out, you might wanna throw some sound deadning on the rear deck too. My rear deck rattled pretty badily until i did that.


----------



## cyberx2k (Jul 3, 2005)

Deadening back there would get rid of rattling? I don't have rattling, but rather vibration. I think its mainly cause of my lame stock sub (better put, nasty vibration box). I know many people would say just disconnect it...but its not COMPLETELY useless  

I may try deadening, since it wouldn't affect the speakers.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

well the rattling i was talking about was the rear deck cover hitting the rear deck metal. So it was one piece hitting another. There is some stock foam there, but it wasn't enough. Maybe we're talking about the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## cyberx2k (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, I did it! Took like 3 hours to do everything (it must be perfect). It looks awesome and the sound is much cleaner and more powerful. It was a pain in the ass but it was definitely worth it.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

sweet! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## cyberx2k (Jul 3, 2005)

Man I wish I could. I don't have a scanner, digital camera, OR webcam (damn me).

I might get a disposable digital camera or something. I'd really like a digital camera but they just cost so much.


----------

